# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Учебник русского языка А. Липсона и С. Молински :)

## Ramil

По-моему, не боян:  
Учебник русского языка для американцев — написан двумя идиотами Александром Липсоном (профессором Массачусетского технологического института) и Стивеном Дж. Молински в конце 60-х годов. Книга стала прямо-таки культовой. Учебник реален — его можно купить на Амазоне, по нему преподают русский язык. В этом учебнике можно найти объяснение недружественным действиям внешнеполитического курса США по отношению к России — естественно, нас после таких учебников считают очень, очень опасными!  
Однако, пообщаться с американцем, выучившим язык по ЭТОМУ, было бы любопытно. 
Ниже по ссылке можно посмотреть сканы страниц учебника: http://www.netlore.ru/lipson-i-molinski

----------


## gRomoZeka

Это тот учбеник, где про бульдозеристов и ударников? Боянище еще тот. Хоть и смешной.  ::  
Только, насколько я знаю, это преднамеренный стеб, пародия на советскую пропаганду, а не тупость составителей, (точнее, меня в этом когда-то убедили).  
У меня этот учебник есть в электронном виде, там 600-700 страниц отличнейших приколов и забавных упражнений с картинками, в стиле "Мурзилки" (если помните такого).   ::  Я бы не отказалась от подобного пособия по какому-нибудь др. языку. 
Сейчас, конечно, слабое место этого учебника - устаревший вокабуляр (все эти председатели колхозов и бетономешалки). Но в 70-е иностранец, приезжающий в Россию, неизбежно сталкивался с подобными перлами, так что, возможно, учебник действительно имел практическую ценность, и при этом не был занудным.

----------


## Ramil

::  Нашел полный вариант: 
Насчёт идиотов - это авторская речь из первоначальной ссылки. Мне же, напротив, очень понравилось.  http://newstar.rinet.ru/~goga/biblio/lipson/lipson.html   *МЫ НЕ АЛБАНЦЫ!*  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Тема про профессора Шульца жжёт! (страницы 119 и 120). 
«Бетон — старое албанское слово. Раньше только албанцы и эстонцы знали слово бетон. Албанцы думали, что слово бетон значит "карандаш", а эстонцы думали, что слово бетон значит не "карандаш", а "троллейбус"».   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ха-ха, эту ссылку надо в прилепленные темы - "Материалы для изучения русского языка".   ::  
Это же чудо, а не учебник.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Ха-ха, эту ссылку надо в прилепленные темы - "Материалы для изучения русского языка".   
> Это же чудо, а не учебник.

 Сказано - сделано!   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Да там настоящие человеческие драмы!    

> Может ли простой уборщик найти счастье в государственном институте физической культуры, в котором старшая сестра бывшей жены работает главным инженером? Увидим.

  (стр. 355)
Очень жизненная история.  ::

----------


## tohca

Really really funny and interesting material for learning Russian. And it provides most of the answers to the many drills. Have worked up to Chapter 3 and loving it. 
Wonder if anyone has the audio part for this wonderful textbook, that would make it complete.  ::

----------


## tohca

From page 118:
Я бу́ду говори́ть не о карандаша́х, не о тролле́йбусах, а о бето́не.
How do you pronounce the "o"? Is it stressed or not? 
Спасибо.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Unstressed.

----------


## tohca

> Unstressed.

 Sorry, just need to ask another question. So how to pronounce "а о бето́не"?
Would it be "a a бетоне"?

----------


## Ramil

no, it would be а о бетоне. 
о is pronouced as о in both occurrences.

----------


## Leof

for me it sounds quite like а а бетоне  пасиб, Оль!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> no, it would be а о бетоне.
> о is pronouced as о in both occurrences.

 Just for the record: I don't agree.  :: 
"O" is unstressed, thus it sounds like something between "a" and "o". The faster you speak, the more it resembles "a" sound. 
Full-blown "o" is possible if you intentionally speak very clearly or slowly (even exaggeratedly so).

----------


## tohca

Спасибо. Сейчас всё ясно.

----------


## Оля

> for (to?) me it sounds quite like а а бетоне

 +1   

> Спасибо. Теперь всё ясно.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  no, it would be а о бетоне.
> о is pronouced as о in both occurrences.   Just for the record: I don't agree. 
> "O" is unstressed, thus it sounds like something between "a" and "o". The faster you speak, the more it resembles "a" sound. 
> Full-blown "o" is possible if you intentionally speak very clearly or slowly (even exaggeratedly so).

 I would pronounce it as 'о бетоне'

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I would pronounce it as 'о бетоне'

 Очевидно, ты в меньшинстве.  :: 
Для меня "не *о* бетоне" (с четким "о") звучит как "нео-бетоне" и вообще ассоциируется не с бетоном, а с каким-то закосом под итальянский, вроде "бандито-ганстерито".   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Если я произношу [о] в этой позиции, то слишком много мускульной энергии тратится. Кажется очень непривычным и неудобным.

----------


## tohca

P147 Drill 7
Change the sentence to the plural form:
#3. Наш добрый уч*и*тель - Наши добрые уч*и*тели
Please correct my mistake. I am wondering if I have missed out something, as the textbook answer is учител*я*, whereas I think the correct answer is уч*и*тели.

----------


## Rtyom

The letter change stands for different senses of the word "учитель". 
Учители are people who give you advice on something, who help you in your life because they are old and expereinced.
Учителя are people who teach you, mainly, in school.

----------


## tohca

> The letter change stands for different senses of the word "учитель". 
> Учители are people who give you advice on something, who help you in your life because they are old and expereinced.
> Учителя are people who teach you, mainly, in school.

 Thanks, I would never have figured that out. So there are two possible answers depending on the situation. Wish the textbook would put a note on the matter.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> The letter change stands for different senses of the word "учитель". 
> Учители are people who give you advice on something, who help you in your life because they are old and expereinced.
> Учителя are people who teach you, mainly, in school.

   ::  
Вспомнил "Москва слезам не верит", когда Катерина встречается через много лет с телеоператором:
- А ты жестокая, оказывается.
- Учителя были хорошие.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  The letter change stands for different senses of the word "учитель". 
> Учители are people who give you advice on something, who help you in your life because they are old and expereinced.
> Учителя are people who teach you, mainly, in school.   Thanks, I would never have figured that out. So there are two possible answers depending on the situation. Wish the textbook would put a note on the matter.

 Don't worry 9 out of 10 native Russian speakers don't know about it either.

----------


## Оля

I would definitely say учител*я* for both.

----------


## tohca

Which is correct?
"Они помнят ваш завод" или "Они помнят вас завод"?

----------


## Lampada

> Which is correct?
> "Они помнят ваш завод" или "Они помнят вас завод"?

 Ваш.
Чей завод?  Завод наш, ваш, их, мой, твой, его, её.
------------------------------
Они помнят вас.  Кого?  Помнят вас, нас, их, его, её.

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  Which is correct?
> "Они помнят ваш завод" или "Они помнят вас завод"?   Ваш.
> Чей завод?  Завод наш, ваш, их, мой, твой, его, её.
> ------------------------------
> Они помнят вас.  Кого?  Помнят вас, нас, их, его, её.

 Thanks. Hope you can help me overcome my problem with the accusative case in this situation. I'm sorry if my question is too silly.   ::   
"your plant" is accusative, so my understanding is that the plant is also in accusative, thus "вас завод".   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by tohca  Which is correct?
> "Они помнят ваш завод" или "Они помнят вас завод"?   Ваш.
> Чей завод?  Завод наш, ваш, их, мой, твой, его, её.
> ------------------------------
> Они помнят вас.  Кого?  Помнят вас, нас, их, его, её.   Thanks. Hope you can help me overcome my problem with the accusative case in this situation. I'm sorry if my question is too silly.    
> "your plant" is accusative, so my understanding is that the plant is also in accusative, thus "вас завод".

 Откуда ты берёшь _вас_?  Здесь же *притяжательное* местоимение, а не просто местоимение.  Вот, смотри: 
Именительный *кто? что (есть)?*  - _ваш завод_
Родительный  *кого? чего (нет)?* - _вашего завода_
Дательный *кому? чему (дать)?* - _вашему заводу_
Винительный *кого? что (вижу)?* - _ваш завод_
Творительный *кем? чем?* - _вашим заводом_
Предложный *о ком? о чём? на ком? на чём?* - _о вашем заводе, на вашем заводе_.

----------


## tohca

> Откуда ты берёшь _вас_?  Здесь же *притяжательное* местоимение, а не просто местоимение.  Вот, смотри: 
> Именительный *кто? что (есть)?*  - _ваш завод_
> Родительный  *кого? чего (нет)?* - _вашего завода_
> Дательный *кому? чему (дать)?* - _вашему заводу_
> Винительный *кого? что (вижу)?* - _ваш завод_
> Творительный *кем? чем?* - _вашим заводом_
> Предложный *о ком? о чём? на ком? на чём?* - _о вашем заводе, на вашем заводе_.

 Maybe to Neverland..... hehehe...  ::  
I think I got the pronouns and the possessive pronouns mixed up.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> ... I think I got the pronouns and the possessive pronouns mixed up.

 A little.   ::   "Москва тоже не сразу строилась".

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca   ... I think I got the pronouns and the possessive pronouns mixed up.     A little.    "Москва тоже не сразу строилась".

 *Москва тоже не сразу строилась.*  :: 
Thanks, I like this quotation very much!

----------


## tohca

Пока вы будете писать сочинение, я буду готовить свой уроки.
When you write the composition, I will prepare 
i) my lessons?
ii) your lessons (for you)?   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Пока вы будете писать сочинение, я буду готовить свои уроки.
> When you write the composition, I will prepare 
> i) my lessons?
> ii) your lessons (for you)?

 *Я* буду готовить *свои/my* уроки. *Ты* будешь готовить *свои/your* уроки. *Каждый* будет готовить *свои/their* уроки.

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  Пока вы будете писать сочинение, я буду готовить свои уроки.
> When you write the composition, I will prepare 
> i) my lessons?
> ii) your lessons (for you)?     *Я* буду готовить *свои/my* уроки. *Ты* будешь готовить *свои/your* уроки. *Каждый* будет готовить *свои/their* уроки.

 Thanks for making it clearer.

----------


## tohca

*Страница 353 – перевод*
Please correct my many mistakes. 
1. I smell fresh cabbage somewhere in the room.
Я чувствую запах свежая капуста где-то в спальне. 
2, The lecture is beginning. Why are you still playing cards?
Лекция начинается. Почему ты ещё играешь карточки? 
3. Why are you laughing at me? Why do you call me “little fool?” I never laughed at you.
Почему ты мне смеёшься? Почему ты звонишь меня «маленький глупец»? Я никогда не смеюсь тебе. 
4. Her older brothers are dancing on the main street in honor of her birthday. They are applauding her. How touched she is!
Её старшие братбя танцют на улице в часть своей дня рождения. Они ей аплодируют. Как она тронет. 
5. To tell you the truth, I don’t hear you because I’m not listening to you. I’m washing.
По правде говоря, Я тебя не услышал потому что мне не слышу тебя.

----------


## gRomoZeka

1. I smell fresh cabbage somewhere in the room.
Я чувствую запах свежей капусты где-то в комнате. 
2, The lecture is beginning. Why are you still playing cards?
Лекция начинается. Почему ты ещё играешь в карты? 
3. Why are you laughing at me? Why do you call me “little fool?” I never laughed at you.
Почему ты смеёшься надо мной? Почему называешь меня «дурачок»? (звонить = to make a telephone call or to ring (a bell)) Я никогда над тобой не смеялся (past tense!). 
4. Her older brothers are dancing on the main street in honor of her birthday. They are applauding her. How touched she is!
Её старшие братья танцют на главной/центральной улице в часть ее дня рождения. Они ей аплодируют. Как она тронута! 
5. To tell you the truth, I don’t hear you because I’m not listening to you. I’m washing.
По правде говоря, я тебя не слышу тебя, потому что не слушаю. Я стираю. to hear = слышать (слышу, слышал)
to listen (to) = слушать (слушаю, слушал)

----------


## tohca

Большое спасибо, gRomoZeka.

----------


## tohca

*Страница 353 – перевод* - продолжит 
6. Everytime (when) he meets his older sister he shakes from fear.
Каждый раз, когда он встречает его старшую сестру, он дрожит от бояться. 
7. She burst out crying and said: “I’m clipping your hair.” I answered her coldly: “You’ll be sorry about this!”
Она  разразится плачем и говорит: «Я стригу твои волосы.» Я ответил её холодно: «Ты пожалеешь об этом!» 
8. One fine day he met her in the “F. Gladkov State Institute of Albanian Music.”
Однажды он встретил её в «Государтсвенном Институте Албанцы Музыки имени Ф. Гладкова». 
9. She needs him, but he no longer needs her.
Он ей нужна, но она ему больше не нужен. 
10. She works as a simple washerwoman. Where did she learn to speak Albanian so well?
Она работает как простую уборщицу. Откуда она научит говорит албанцы, так хорошо?

----------


## Ramil

> *Страница 353 – перевод* - продолжение 
> 6. Everytime (when) he meets his older sister he shakes from fear.
> Каждый раз, когда он встречает свою старшую сестру, он дрожит от страха. 
> 7. She burst out crying and said: “I’m clipping your hair.” I answered her coldly: “You’ll be sorry about this!”
> Она  разразилась плачем (ударилась в слёзы) и сказала: «Я стригу твои волосы.» Я ответил ей холодно: «Ты пожалеешь об этом!» 
> 8. One fine day he met her in the “F. Gladkov State Institute of Albanian Music.”
> Однажды он встретил её в «Государтсвенном Институте Албанской Музыки имени Ф. Гладкова». 
> 9. She needs him, but he no longer needs her.
> Он ей нужен, но она ему больше не нужна. 
> ...

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  *Страница 353 – перевод* - продолжение 
> 6. Everytime (when) he meets his older sister he shakes from fear.
> Каждый раз, когда он встречает свою старшую сестру, он дрожит от страха. 
> 7. She burst out crying and said: “I’m clipping your hair.” I answered her coldly: “You’ll be sorry about this!”
> Она  разразилась плачем (ударилась в слёзы) и сказала: «Я стригу твои волосы.» Я ответил ей холодно: «Ты пожалеешь об этом!» 
> 8. One fine day he met her in the “F. Gladkov State Institute of Albanian Music.”
> Однажды он встретил её в «Государтсвенном Институте Албанской Музыки имени Ф. Гладкова». 
> 9. She needs him, but he no longer needs her.
> Он ей нужен, но она ему больше не нужна. 
> ...

 Спасибо вам большое!

----------


## tohca

Страница 353 – перевод (продолжение - последняя часть) 
11. Every week he opens my letters. He just open the letter which my former wife wrote to me. Will he open the letter which she’s going to write to me tomorrow?
Каждую неделю он открыт мои письма. Он только что, открыт это письмо, которое моя жена мне пишет. Будет ли он открыт это письмо, которое моя жена будет писать завтра? 
12. The think about one another. Nobody knows that they despise one another.
Онт думают друг о друге. Никто не знает, что они презирают друг с другом. 
13. He is standing in front of the stove and baking pirozhki with cabbage. Why is everyone walking out of the kitchen?
Он стоит вперед плитой и печёт пирожки с капустой. Почему все выйдут из кухне? 
14. Who needs money? We need it (them).
Кто нужно деньги? Мы им нужниы. 
15. Because of my younger sister, my husband is living at his younger brother’s.
Из-за маладшей сестры, мой муж живёт у своего маладшего брата. 
16. My friends at the Moscow Philharmonic consider Natasha a more or less educated woman.
Мои друзья в московской филармонии считают, что Наташи более или менее образованную женщину. 
17. He told us that he wrote to my younger sister every week.
Он сказал, что он писал моей маладшей сестре каждую неделю.

----------


## Оля

> Страница 353 – перевод (продолжение - последняя часть) 
> 11. Every week he opens my letters. He's(?) just opened(?) the letter which my former wife wrote to me. Will he open the letter which she’s going to write to me tomorrow?
> Каждую неделю он вскрывает (читает) мои письма. Он только что_ вскрыл _ письмо, которое мне написала моя бывшая жена. Вскроет ли он _ письмо, которое она напишет мне завтра? 
> 12. They think about one another. Nobody knows that they despise one another.
> Онт думают друг о друге. Никто не знает, что они презирают друг друга. 
> 13. He is standing in front of the stove and baking pirozhki with cabbage. Why is everyone walking out of the kitchen?
> Он стоит у плиты и печёт пирожки с капустой. Почему все выходят из кухни? 
> 14. Who needs money? We need it (them). Кому нужны деньги? (Они) нам нужны. 
> 15. Because of my younger sister, my husband is living at his younger brother’s.
> ...

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  Страница 353 – перевод (продолжение - последняя часть) 
> 11. He's(?) just opened(?) the letter which my former wife wrote to me. Yes you are right, my mistake. It should be "He just opened ......."

 Thanks Oля for the corrections and additional input.   ::  to all for the correction of my translation to the exercise for this chapter.

----------


## abehterev

> Originally Posted by tohca  Страница 353 – перевод (продолжение - последняя часть) 
> 11. Every week he opens my letters. He's(?) just opened(?) the letter which my former wife wrote to me. Will he open the letter which she’s going to write to me tomorrow?
> Каждую неделю он вскрывает (читает) мои письма. Он только что_ вскрыл _ письмо, которое мне написала моя бывшая жена. Вскроет ли он _ письмо, которое она напишет мне завтра? 
> 12. They think about one another. Nobody knows that they despise one another.
> Они думают друг о друге. Никто не знает, что они презирают друг друга. 
> 13. He is standing in front of the stove and baking pirozhki with cabbage. Why is everyone walking out of the kitchen?
> Он стоит у плиты и печёт пирожки с капустой. Почему все выходят из кухни? 
> 14. Who needs money? We need it (them). Кому нужны деньги? (Они) нам нужны. 
> 15. Because of my younger sister, my husband is living at his younger brother’s.
> ...

----------

